# Duyuru > Gündem >  Öölaşan'ın Kellesi Nihayet...

## bozok

üölaşan'ın Kellesi Nihayet... 

Fatma Sibel Yüksek / 16.08.2007



AKP uzun mücadeleler sonucunda Emin üölaşan'ı Hürriyet'ten attırmayı başardı. Sayın Aydın Doğan'ı yaklaşık iki yıldır gösterdiği dirayetten, Sayın Tayyip Erdoğan'ı da bu üstün azminden dolayı kutlar, açık istihbarat ailesi olarak ellerinden sıkarız... 

Emin Ağabey'in işine son verilmeseydi, bizim "*Emin üölaşan'ın kellesi, Aydın Doğan'ın üfkesi"* başlıklı yazılarımız bir, iki, üç diye pehlivan tefrikası şeklinde devam edecekti.

Bizi yazı yazma yükünden kurtardıkları için taraflara kendi adıma ayrıca teşekkür ederim.. 

Benim anlayamadığım, *"AKP andıçını"*  devreye sokmak için neden bu kadar acele edildiği? 

ünce bir hükümet kurulsaydı, cumhurbaşkanı seçilseydi, 

*"Biz demokratız, herkesi kucaklıyoruz..Emin üölaşan'ı bile seviyoruz"*

mesajları verilseydi..

Bu tür netameli, gürültü koparıcı işler, Attila İlhan'ın eşsiz kahramanı Banazlı İsmail'in yöntemiyle, yani *"uhÃ»letle ve suhÃ»letle"* halledilseydi... 

Olmaz mıydı? Demek ki öfke büyük..

Hesaplaşma işini aceleye getirmek isteyenler var, etraftan *"Asalım! Asalım!"* sesleri yükseliyor... 

*Fehmi Koru, Mustafa Karaalioğlu ve Cengiz üandar, seçimden hemen sonra, AKP'yi desteklemeyen yazar ve gazetecilerin tasfiye edileceklerini duyurmuşlardı. Hatta Cengiz üandar, işi okyanus ötesine taşımış ve Gül'ün adaylığına temkinli yaklaşan ABD Dışişleri Bakan yardımcısı Matt Bryza'nın da 'haddini bildirmek gerektiğini"* yazmıştı..

Belli ki, üzerinde iyi düşünülmüş bir plan ve sağlam bir *'andıçla'* karşı karşıyayız.. 

Bu iş, Emin üölaşan'la sınırlı kalmaz. 

Kalırsa bir anlamı olmaz..şimdi, 

*"Basın meslek örgütleri, namuslu yazar ve gazeteciler sessiz kalmasın"*  

diyeceğim ama, dediklerime kendim de inanmayacağım.. 

Emin olun sessiz kalacaklar..

Bir kısmı kendine çeki düzen verip geri vitese basarak yollarına devam edecek; bir kısmı da hayatlarının kalan kısmını suya sabuna dokunmadan idame ettirmeye çalışacak... 

Böyle yaparak kurtulacaklar mı? 

Tabii ki kurtulamayacaklar; çünkü mesele artık sadece *"AKP'nin canını sıkmak, sıkmamak meselesi"*  değil... 

AKP'nin kendi kadroları içinde ve yakın çevresinde gazetecilik-yazarlık işlerine heves edenlerin, 

*"Benim başım kel mi? Ben onlardan daha iyi yazarım"*  

diye iç geçirenlerin haddi hesabı yok..

O koltuklar size babanızdan miras mı kaldı? 

Boşaltın da biraz da biz oturalım! 

Sorun bakalım Ekrem Dumanlı'ya, Fehmi Koru'ya kendi çevrelerinden her gün kaç kişinin *"basında iş"*  talebiyle karşı karşıya kalıyorlar? 

ünceden öyle değildi..

İslami kesim *"gazetecilik"*  işini pek öyle kendi haddi gibi görmezdi..Bu 'şeytani mesleğin bir 'solcu ve münafık mesleği' olduğu düşünülürdü.. 

İktidar nelere kadir değil ki? 

Solculuk, münafıklık, makyevelistlik artık herkeste var.. 

Kısacası, bu sadece bir 'intikam alma' operasyonu değil, aynı zamanda basını iktidara bağlı AKP'li kadrolarla donatma operasyonu ..

G-stringini yazarak kurtulacağını zanneden Ayşe Arman'ın bile alternatifi çıkar valla... 
Gülmeyin..

Ben, güzide basınımızın geleceğinde, *"Tessettür altı jartiyer"* yazıları da görüyorum... 

Emin Ağabey'e geçmiş olsun...

ümraniye'deki silah deposu ile ilişkilendirilip kodase tıkmadıklarına dua etsin. 

Kendisi Türk halkının gönlünde yer etmiş cesur bir gazetecidir. 

Kitabımdan dolayı AKP'nin zulmüne uğradığımda, en yakın dostlarım bile başlarını kuma gömerken, beni arayıp köşesine konuk etmişti. 

Umarım, aynı dayanışma kendisine de gösterilir. 

Emin üölaşan *'depremi*' sürerken, Hakan Aygün arada kaynadı ..

Flash Tv Haber Koordinatörü Hakan Aygün de baskılara dayanamayıp istifa etmek zorunda kaldı. 

Ona da geçmiş olsun. 

Akif Beki ile mahkemelik olduğumda Flash Tv'nin personeliydim, Hakan Bey başıma gelenlerle hiç ilgilenmediği gibi, Meclis'te gözümün önünde Akif Beki ile samimi bir diyalog kurup, *"Benim olayla ilişkim yok"* mesajları vermişti... 

Son olaylar sırasında onun da boynuna ilmik geçirildi.. 

Korkunun ecele faydası yok..Hepimiz bir sınavdan geçeceğiz. 

Bakalım bu depremden kimler onurunu koruyarak, yüzünün akıyla çıkacak? 

AKP'nin medya üzerindeki operasyonlarına ilişkin yazılarımıza devam edeceğiz. 

NOT: Sevgili Behiç Gürcihan'dan ricam, işinden gücünden olup da açıkistihbarat'ta yazmak isteyen meslektaşlarıma sayfaları açması... Gerçi onlar, tuzları kuruyken bize "ulusalcı çeteler" diye burun kıvırıyorlardı ama olsun; düşmez kalkmaz bir Allah.."Derin internet medyası" olarak yeni yazarlarımızı bekliyoruz efendim...

----------

